# Whitby folk festival



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Anyone else going? we'll be at Broadings farm but on field not hardstanding, last minute decision, for few days only.
Can't fly the flag, not got it yet, but will have sticker in window.
Sue


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh Sue - I do wish we were going, I really do *but* we're on cat feeding and hen looking after duty because my daughter and my son's folky in-laws are all going and all the animals left behind are too much for my daughter-in-law to cope with on her own as well as looking after my baby grandson.

In sessions, if you bump into a dark haired and brown eyed young woman playing various LARGE recorders (including a bass) that may well be my Elizabeth. Say hello, she's a lovely friendly lass even if I says it as shouldn't :wink:

Do you play or sing or are you going for the ceilidhs? If you're a fellow folky perhaps we might meet up at a rally sometime and get a session going!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Marilyn, will look out for Elizabeth, we are audience only.
Afraid I am ony fit for cat's chorus and although John has a guitar and a banjo he can play neither, mind you he can learn, not much hope for me though :lol: 
Sue


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Suedew:


> Afraid I am ony fit for cat's chorus


I don't believe that for one minute  bet you have a lovely voice; the ones who say they can't sing are the ones who can in my experience. It's the ones who *say *they're good you have to be wary of :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Now sitting in the van in torrential rain, but had a great night got back at this morning 01:00!
My singing is mostly dire, honestly, was in the school choir, to make up numbers, told to mime and under no circumstances to sing  :lol: 
My mum was one of 9 all but 2 had great voices, my sister and i took after dad who we always said couldn't even tap his foot in time to music :roll: 
Mind you doesn't stop me singing round the house or as part of the audience, not been asked to shut up yet
Sue


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Sue - Elizabeth rang last night to ask me to look up the origins of a tune that someone had heard her play and asked for information.

While she was on the phone she said that a very nice woman had been talking to her and asked if her mum was a musician, was that you?

Hope you're having a wonderful time up there and I do so wish I was there too. Next year!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sadly not me Marilyn, we did look out for her, but so much going on.
Home now, had a great time and lot sof walking mostly up hill :lol: 
Now have a much better idea of what I like, and dislike in folk music, should be fun as John and I only agreed on a few :roll: 
Must try to put a review into the campsite page too. Hope your family have a great time, and that the weather is much better than Monday!
Sue


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

suedew said:


> Home now, had a great time and lot sof walking mostly up hill :lol:


Why is it that everywhere you want to go in Whitby seems to be uphill? :?

Glad you had a good time, I know our gang are really enjoying themselves. Whitby is absolutely our family's favourite folk festival although Sidmouth is good too.


----------

